# 1up USA - the Best hitch rack



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I got a PM about my rack and I wanted to post this. These racks seem to be very well known by MTBers but not by many roadies. they are not the cheapest ones out there but I think they are the best made and the easiest to use. Since I have had mine a few of my friends have bought them. One literally took the box for his new rack out of the trash and ordered one. It takes 2 seconds to load a bike and the rack only touches the tires.

here is a link to a youtube video of the rack

1UP USA Quik-Rack Platform Bike Rack - YouTube


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 277829


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Sorry to bust your bubble but they still didn't build it to accept more then one bike, which is ok if you never plan on taking a friend and their bike; they didn't build it so you could open the hatch; they didn't build it so you could lock the bike to the rack; and they didn't build it so you could lock the receiver to prevent a thief from taking both the rack and the bike. There's one thing that is good about it, it does fold up quite compactly, but that feature alone is not worth buying it unless you need the ability to store the rack in the car, but if you could lock the rack to the receiver there would be no reason to lock it inside.

With the BoneLocker I have I can put as many as 3 bikes on it, I can open that car's hatch with the rack on and loaded with bicycles, the rack is built with a locking system so the bike can't be stolen. 

Bonelocker: Premium Hitch Mounted Bike Carrier for your Truck, SUV, or Car Made in the USA


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice rack but I'll take my Thule hitch mounted and wheel mounted rack that can carry 1 - 4 bikes.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't like racks that attach to the bike frame but honestly the bone locker ladies tshirt and men's braclet have my attention. I think I will buy my wife a bone locker tshirt and see what happens. 
To each his own but the thought of a carbon bike banging around on that makes me cringe. The top bar looks like it could be pryed off but I really don't leave my bikes on it when I'm not driving. If I have to go into a store or something I usually put my bike in my truck but I also have a big cable that can secure the bike to the rack and tow hitch.
From an engineering standpoint I prefer the 1up rack.

Also they hold 1-4 bikes , mine holds 2.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

froze said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble...


Unless all of the reviews are wrong the 1up rack can do literally all of the things you claim it cannot. Up to 4 bikes, security keyed hitch, folds down, and a simple cable lock is plenty secure. Add to that the small folded size, lack of contact with the frame, light weight and incredible quality and it isn't quite the design failure you make it out to be.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

The thread title is supposed to have a question mark like the thread I started on MTBReview last year. I think it's the best hitch rack but I'm not sure!


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

froze said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble but they still didn't build it to accept more then one bike, which is ok if you never plan on taking a friend and their bike; they didn't build it so you could open the hatch; they didn't build it so you could lock the bike to the rack; and they didn't build it so you could lock the receiver to prevent a thief from taking both the rack and the bike.


Sounds like you are bent on bashing a bike rack that you don't know all the details about. I would say the only advantage to the bonecrusher is price and an integrated bike lock system. It's a nice rack but I'd prefer the 1Up USA as it doesn't touch your frame or rims. It even can be made into a roof rack although I am not a fan of a roof rack.









<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/schmegga/5784546072/" title="1Up USA Bike Rack-2 by SCHMEGGA, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5268/5784546072_5317118c7d.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="1Up USA Bike Rack-2"></a>


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure if it's the BEST, but I've had the 1Up USA bike rack (for two bikes) for two years and can't imagine a better one for my needs. Installs in seconds, and takes no time to load or unload the bikes. It also folds up nicely so I can put in a corner of the garage out of the way. There are few things I own that perform as well for their intended use. 

It's also a good thing that it's easy for my wife to both install the rack on her car when I'm not around, and to load and unload her bike when she goes on rides with the local women's cycling club. In fact that club is where I first saw the rack - 4 of them had it, in part because even the older ladies could use it easily.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Love my 1 up and it does everything you want quickly and efficiently. Construction is extremely good and it's worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I got a PM about my rack and I wanted to post this.
> 
> 
> > I'm curious. Why not just throw your bike into the back of your vehicle? It seems easier, faster, more convenient, and more secure for your bike


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Before (Yakima Holdup... which the strong arms do not grip smooth roadie tires that well)


After



and I like the 1up a whole lot better....


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Donn12 said:


> To each his own but the thought of a carbon bike banging around on that makes me cringe. The top bar looks like it could be pryed off but I really don't leave my bikes on it when I'm not driving. .
> 
> Also they hold 1-4 bikes , mine holds 2.


Not sure why anyone would have such a fragile bike that they would be worried about the top tube not being able to hold the weight of the bike...to each their own.

The top bar cannot be pried off, it is the most secured bike rack currently on the market. The engineers designed the thing with the sole purpose of preventing theft. When I go into a store I don't want to be bothered with removing my bike and then put inside the vehicle. Beside if they want the bike bad enough they'll just smash out one of your windows, or slim jim the door open, or put one of those small inflatable pillows designed to push the window outward and hook the lock open; all depending on how capable the thief is as to which route he'll take.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> View attachment 277829





froze said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble but they still didn't build it to accept more then one bike, which is ok if you never plan on taking a friend and their bike; they didn't build it so you could open the hatch; they didn't build it so you could lock the bike to the rack; and they didn't build it so you could lock the receiver to prevent a thief from taking both the rack and the bike. There's one thing that is good about it, it does fold up quite compactly, but that feature alone is not worth buying it unless you need the ability to store the rack in the car, but if you could lock the rack to the receiver there would be no reason to lock it inside.
> 
> With the BoneLocker I have I can put as many as 3 bikes on it, I can open that car's hatch with the rack on and loaded with bicycles, the rack is built with a locking system so the bike can't be stolen.
> 
> Bonelocker: Premium Hitch Mounted Bike Carrier for your Truck, SUV, or Car Made in the USA


That's funny... you go on your epic rant against 1up, when Donn12 posted a pic of two trays on mounted to his truck, prior.

The you mentioned you can't open the hatch... which I can with a bike on it.

Yes, you are correct, they didn't design it with an integrated lock for the arms to lock the bike to the rack.

But... 1up's security is the security hex key. (which is extremely difficult to find in stores and online catalogs, including snap-on, mcmaster, etc).... I can steal my co-worker's 1up rack easily...

2 lies out of 3 statements.... not bad.

Unforunately for me... my car didn't have a Class III reciever available.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tednugent said:


> That's funny... you go on your epic rant against 1up, when Donn12 posted a pic of two trays on mounted to his truck, prior.
> 
> The you mentioned you can't open the hatch... which I can with a bike on it.
> 
> ...


According to the video that was posted the person in the video could not open his hatch even with the bike tilted out of the way, he even says he can't. So that wasn't a lie.

Hex keys are easier to find then a key, so again no lie.

And I did say it was portable and if could be stowed in the car, something I can't do with mine.

So it wasn't ranting as much as it was stating the obvious according to the video.

By the way, you can install a class 3 receiver on any car, you can do it yourself if you mechanically inclined in less the 2 hours. So if you want that capability then get a receiver. The good thing about hitch type of racks, regardless of brand, you can transfer the carrier from one vehicle to another with a care if it's a hatchback, truck, sedan with trunk, etc. by just getting another receiver.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

1UP looks nice, but I went with a Kuat that I'm very happy with!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

froze said:


> According to the video that was posted the person in the video could not open his hatch even with the bike tilted out of the way, he even says he can't. So that wasn't a lie.
> 
> Hex keys are easier to find then a key, so again no lie.
> 
> ...


the security hex key is a special size, most likely custom ordered/machined, which is not readily available, as much as you think. 

And... my hatch opens just fine a bike loaded. And the guy says, you can't get to the hatch... that's because the bike is somewhat in the way if you try to reach in from the back of the car. Same thing applies with your precious rack that you think is the bees knees... nothing is stopping you from reaching into the hatch from the side of the car, in between the bike and the car.

A class III hitch is not readily available for every car. No one makes a Class III reciever for my 08 Passat. Just class I, unless I get a custom reciever made.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

froze said:


> Not sure why anyone would have such a fragile bike that they would be worried about the top tube not being able to hold the weight of the bike...to each their own.
> 
> *The top bar cannot be pried off*, it is the most secured bike rack currently on the market. The engineers designed the thing with the sole purpose of preventing theft. When I go into a store I don't want to be bothered with removing my bike and then put inside the vehicle. Beside if they want the bike bad enough they'll just smash out one of your windows, or slim jim the door open, or put one of those small inflatable pillows designed to push the window outward and hook the lock open; all depending on how capable the thief is as to which route he'll take.



Pried off?? probably not, but the battery power angle grinder I was using last week would take 30 sec to get through that. I would make a bongo load of noise though.

So, don't rely on any locking system too much. A quick run into the deli for a sandwhich, sure.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Pried off?? probably not, but the battery power angle grinder I was using last week would take 30 sec to get through that. I would make a bongo load of noise though.
> 
> So, don't rely on any locking system too much. A quick run into the deli for a sandwhich, sure.


...they are all just theft deterrents anyway.

I use a cable lock myself on my 1up.. as a deterrent. ANd I route it through the wheels as well as the frame and through the chain loop of the reciever. All this for deterrent purposes.

If I was a theif.... the wheels are not protected... they would be an extremely easy steal.









If the X5 didn't have a clamshell hatch... would there be enough clearance to open the hatch?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

stanseven said:


> Donn12 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a PM about my rack and I wanted to post this.
> ...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a Saris CycleOn Pro and it is literally the WORST rack I've ever owned. It rattles countinously--so bad that I remove it every time I remove my bike, so it doesn't sound like my car is falling apart. It holds the bike well, but the noise is thoroughly ridiculous.

I'm looking at alternatives, and will add the 1up to list of contenders.

Really don't understand the appeal of the bonelocker--it only carries 3 bikes and touches the frame like an old-school hitch rack (really lame if you get muddy sand on your cross or mountain bike and then mount it on their before washing it). At least other older-style hitch racks can support 4 or even 5 bikes.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> I have a Saris CycleOn Pro and it is literally the WORST rack I've ever owned. It rattles countinously.


Odd. I have a Saris Cycleon Pro and it's awesome. It has a knob to tighten the hitch fit and it never rattles. Saris's customer service is also phenomenal. After 8 years of use and abuse I broke the security lock. I asked about purchasing another and they shipped me one keyed for my existing keys, no charge, no questions asked.

I also have a Thule T2 on another vehicle that has been good as well. I think the saris is built tougher, has better security and I like the rear wheel securing method better. The T2's fold down feature is nicer. That being said either rack is excellent.

I'll be looking to replace my Saris CycleOn pro as it is now 9 years old and spends 365 days a year on my vehicle (think Michigan winters and salt). My first thought is to replace it with another Saris or Thule T2. I wonder if the 1up-USA would hold up better against winter/road salt.


Is there anyone who had owned both a Saris CycleOn/Thule T2 and a 1up-USA that could compare them?


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

I've used several different hitch-based bike racks and my 1up USA is likely the last one I'll ever need to own. It is built really well and is easy to use.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Count me in for the Saris Cycle On. I have one that holds 4 bikes. Only downside is the weight. It has to weigh 80+ pounds.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Donn12 said:


> I don't like racks that attach to the bike frame but honestly the bone locker ladies tshirt and men's braclet have my attention. I think I will buy my wife a bone locker tshirt and see what happens.


Nothing like a T-Shirt to advertise a nice rack...ummm bike rack I mean.


----------



## onebadscrambler (Apr 3, 2012)

Doc_D said:


> I'll be looking to replace my Saris CycleOn pro as it is now 9 years old and spends 365 days a year on my vehicle (think Michigan winters and salt). My first thought is to replace it with another Saris or Thule T2. I wonder if the 1up-USA would hold up better against winter/road salt.


The 1up is constructed of aluminum. I leave mine on the Jeep year round in Florida. The bolt that tightens the rack to the hitch got a little surface rust, which may be a concern in Michigan, but I am sure 1up will replace it as necessary.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I am also a 1up user.

They will actually send you a free rack if your's is ever stolen as they believe in their hex-key security system. Of coarse, another 1up owner will have the right key and could steal your rack but what's the chance of that?

As far as locking the bike to the frame; a cable lock is about as good as anything. It's been mentioned above that a battery powered Sawzol can cut through about anything in 15 seconds so it's not wise to ever leave your bike unattended.

I love the rack as it has a simplistic yet elegant look, holds bike very securely and takes 3 seconds to load and unload a bike. 

I see myself keeping this rack for a long time.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ParadigmDawg said:


> I am also a 1up user.
> 
> They will actually send you a free rack if your's is ever stolen as they believe in their hex-key security system. Of coarse, another 1up owner will have the right key and could steal your rack but what's the chance of that?


Big chance for me... because my co-worker has a 1up rack also. I recommended it to him.... I can also steal his rack with his full suspension Giant mountain bike also.

Some people have used a U-lock as an additional measure to secure the rack to the hitch.

1up Quick Rack Quick Review. - Page 57


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

tednugent said:


> Big chance for me... because my co-worker has a 1up rack also. I recommended it to him.... I can also steal his rack with his full suspension Giant mountain bike also.
> 
> Some people have used a U-lock as an additional measure to secure the rack to the hitch.
> 
> 1up Quick Rack Quick Review. - Page 57


lol...I mean...what is the chance of some guy who can afford a $600 rack also being a bike thief? Plus, I bet you would notice him riding your bike...

The u-lock is a good idea and I may get one for the heck of it.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ParadigmDawg said:


> lol...I mean...what is the chance of some guy who can afford a $600 rack also being a bike thief? Plus, I bet you would notice him riding your bike...
> 
> The u-lock is a good idea and I may get one for the heck of it.


He has a $4250 Giant Trance X 29er.... I don't think he would be interested in my $1100 (that I got in 2009) Specialized Rockhopper 29er..... though he was a diehard 26" person until he demo'd a hardtail 29er, then bought one that day... then loved 29ers so much, that he got rid of his 26" to get only 29ers...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got mine last week and love it so far. I wish the single rack had come with a 2" receiver instead of 1.25" with an adapter. I don't want the bikes to be bouncing around in the back when I add two more trays to it. Might just sell and grab a 2 bike with one bike addition...

And in my case, there is plenty of room to open the hatch when I have a bike attached, plus it's not as hard to access the tilt feature as a lot of reviews said. I was even able to get my gf and her friend's huge hiking packs out of the back with my Tarmac in the rack. 

Worked great for both my city riding bike and my road bike. I'm very impressed with the build quality and ease of use. I also have the 1up trainer, so I knew this rack would be quality built. And made in the USA!


----------



## reig3 (Jul 7, 2012)

I needed a rack and shopped around for hitch mounts this time. I ended up with the KUAT and I am very happy with it.


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been using my 1up for almost a year now and love it. Great service from 1up as well. Initially I was concerned by the lack of built-in locking device but after looking at what some of the other racks out there consider "security" I don't feel that using a chain or cable and U lock is a step down. That said, I've yet to actually lock my bikes to the rack. I don't make a habit of leaving them alone on the car to get stolen. My rack was attached to the car all last summer and I didn't feel any need to lock the rack to the car. The security bolt is enough for me.


----------



## rdalcanto (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the Yakima hitch rack, and I am thinking of selling it and getting the 1up, because with the Yakima, two mountain bikes can be a problem depending on seat heights and handlebars. With the 1up, the bikes sit at different heights, and you can move them a little to the right or left so they don't run into each other.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

rdalcanto said:


> I have the Yakima hitch rack, and I am thinking of selling it and getting the 1up, because with the Yakima, two mountain bikes can be a problem depending on seat heights and handlebars. With the 1up, the bikes sit at different heights, and you can move them a little to the right or left so they don't run into each other.


My friend puts his bikes up with one facing left and the other right, that way certain bits don't rub against each other, but I'm sure you've already tried that. 1UP = truf.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

9W9W said:


> My friend puts his bikes up with one facing left and the other right, that way certain bits don't rub against each other, but I'm sure you've already tried that. 1UP = truf.


They are Yakima holdup, Thule T2, etc... are all designed that so that one faces left and one faces right.

However, I have had similar experience was rdalcanto with my Holdup before I got the 1up.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

tednugent said:


> They are Yakima holdup, Thule T2, etc... are all designed that so that one faces left and one faces right.
> 
> However, I have had similar experience was rdalcanto with my Holdup before I got the 1up.


^^ dont text and drive


----------



## sadhappy (Nov 20, 2013)

I've a got 1up on my Prius V and I'm a huge fan of the product. Takes less than 60 seconds to unfold the rack from "bumper" mode and stick my bike on it, and I can tilt the rig back with the bike installed to open the rear hatch with no trouble. Absolutely think it's worth the extra money.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Froze brought up some valid gripes. While I'm a huge fan of 1upUSA, I do not like that their 1 1/4" hitch rack accomodates only one bike. Yes, you can add the attachment, but that's a band-aid. (Besides, if memory serves, they do not recommend that for 1 1/4" hitches). 
So, for those of us w/ small hitches, Kuat and Inno are better -and more secure- options.

FWIW, I love my 1upUSA trainer!


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

RRRoubaix said:


> Froze brought up some valid gripes. While I'm a huge fan of 1upUSA, I do not like that their 1 1/4" hitch rack accomodates only one bike. Yes, you can add the attachment, but that's a band-aid. (Besides, if memory serves, they do not recommend that for 1 1/4" hitches).


Your memory does not serve you in this case. You can use up to 2 extensions (3 bikes total) with the 1 1/4 rack. Personally, I don't consider this a band-aid in the slightest. I haul only 1 bike ~90% of the time. On the rare occasion that I need to carry two, the extension pops on in a few seconds. I consider this arrangement a feature.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

ercflyer said:


> Your memory does not serve you in this case. You can use up to 2 extensions (3 bikes total) with the 1 1/4 rack. Personally, I don't consider this a band-aid in the slightest. I haul only 1 bike ~90% of the time. On the rare occasion that I need to carry two, the extension pops on in a few seconds. I consider this arrangement a feature.


Okay, I'll accept that my memory was faulty.
I still contend that the attachment add-ons are a "band-aid". Most racks accomodate two bikes, so for 1up to only offer one and necessitate bolt-on extensions for any addt'l bikes, is poor design. A bracket bolted to a bracket bolted to another bracket is not really what you want for something that is basically a giant moment arm.
The offer a single-piece double mount for the 2" hitch and should offer the same for 1 1/4".


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Unless you're going out with a buddy, heading out with the family, or have a spouse that rides... you're likely to trek one bike around. I know I do, to ride to a friend's house and depart from there, or to the shop, etc...

$609 for a double rack in black.. aye carramba!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

9W9W said:


> ^^ dont text and drive


apparently you're prone to typing mistakes also. You must be driving, so you should follow your own advice.



RRRoubaix said:


> Okay, I'll accept that my memory was faulty.
> I still contend that the attachment add-ons are a "band-aid". Most racks accomodate two bikes, so for 1up to only offer one and necessitate bolt-on extensions for any addt'l bikes, is poor design. A bracket bolted to a bracket bolted to another bracket is not really what you want for something that is basically a giant moment arm.
> The offer a single-piece double mount for the 2" hitch and should offer the same for 1 1/4".


Since the majority of the time, I only carry 1 bike, I don't need to deal with the weight and height of a 2 bike carrier. Not to mention, with a single bike carrier, I don't need to swing the rack down to access the trunk.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> Okay, I'll accept that my memory was faulty.
> I still contend that the attachment add-ons are a "band-aid". Most racks accomodate two bikes, so for 1up to only offer one and necessitate bolt-on extensions for any addt'l bikes, is poor design. A bracket bolted to a bracket bolted to another bracket is not really what you want for something that is basically a giant moment arm.
> The offer a single-piece double mount for the 2" hitch and should offer the same for 1 1/4".


Some of us only want a 1 bike rack, IMO it's a great design as I'm not paying for something I don't want. I found the 1UP rack by goggling for single bike racks. Their modular approach works, all that matters is that the connecting bolts are sized for the loads, it doesn't matter if the fasteners are in shear or tension or a combination. If I were looking for an occasional 2 bike rack, and a prime 1 bike rack I'd most likely go with an add on from 1UP.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*Decisions!!!*

I actually started another thread about hitch mounted bike racks a couple of weeks ago. Still have not bought one, using my saris Bones on my other car right now. I have really considered the 1 UP but with the hitch in the upright position it is 55 inches wide, my new Accord is just a little wider than that- con. Weight is only 23 lbs. for the single- pro. Can add a second rack for the times that you need to carry 2 bikes- pro. Weight and cost both go up- con. The Kuat Sherpa is only 29 lbs. and that is a double- pro and cheaper (if you add the second rack- pro.) I am not sure I like their little wheel tray- con. I am intrigued by the Inno, but there does not seem to be a lot of of info available on it. I want to get new rack because the ones that use the top tube do seem to mark the finish. Obviously I am slow to pull the trigger (might be part of the reason I did not buy my 2013 Accord until October 31 of 2013!). Decisions...


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a little confused about the 'con' on the width of the 1Up. Can't imagine that any rack supporting a bike's wheels is much narrower. 

At any rate, I'm not able to fold my 1Up rack upright when not carrying a bike because of the way the fender of my car curves - requires me to pull the rack out of the hitch too far to be safe - so I just remove after each use. It takes a minute or less - couple turns with the hex wrench, remove, fold arms, and stash in corner of garage. It folds down to a very compact size.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

RRRoubaix said:


> Okay, I'll accept that my memory was faulty.
> I still contend that the attachment add-ons are a "band-aid". Most racks accomodate two bikes, so for 1up to only offer one and necessitate bolt-on extensions for any addt'l bikes, is poor design. A bracket bolted to a bracket bolted to another bracket is not really what you want for something that is basically a giant moment arm.
> The offer a single-piece double mount for the 2" hitch and should offer the same for 1 1/4".


If you look how the add on bolt on they are not putting a moment at the bolt point but just on a the hitch part.
Now what you get is when you are taking only 1 bike you reduce the weight and size of the moment arm. Compare this to say Thule or others that require you to always have at least 2 bike racks on it. That means it has extra dead weight to add to that moment arm that is not needed.

Like the other guy I call it a feature not a draw back. 95% of the time I only have 1 bike so no reason to carry the extra load. Now the add on will sit in my trunk for the times I may be giving a friend a lift home after a group ride or when I need to transport an extra bike. at 500 bucks to carry 2 bikes it is really not that far out of line with other system like it.
Kuat is around $500 Thule is about 400, Yakima is the same. Nice thing is try to find me another system that can carry up to 3 bikes with out touching the frame that will go on a 1.25 hitch. Kuat, Thule, Yakima both require a 2 in to go beyond 2 bikes.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

I understand what you are saying about the width, but the Sherpa is a bit narrower; the Sherpa about 44". Not a big difference I know, but in the spring, summer, and fall I would like to leave it on all of the time. Like I was saying I am having a hard time making the decision.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Bob Wade said:


> I understand what you are saying about the width, but the Sherpa is a bit narrower; the Sherpa about 44". Not a big difference I know, but in the spring, summer, and fall I would like to leave it on all of the time. Like I was saying I am having a hard time making the decision.


Check out posts 21 and 22 of this thread
Hitch Rack Question

Typo duh


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Which one did you buy, if you don't mind me asking? What kind of car do you use it on? Thanks!


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*Bike Rack Maina*

Interested in finding the best bike rack for my car and my bike, still!  kuat says I need extender on the Sherpa for my Cosmic Carbone wheels, not sure I want a strap holding them in place. Leaning towards the 1 UP, but just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Inno Hitch Tire Hold Rack, model 305? Actually looks similar to the 1 UP in the way it works. I know that I need to just make a decision and get on with it, just want to be sure that I make the right one for me.  Thanks,


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Dec 9, 2013)

I have used the 1Up for about 3 years now for both my MTB and Road bike - very pleased with the function and durability. Very fast to install or remove from car, as well as very fast to put bikes on and off. Touches nothing but the tires, which is a plus for me.


----------



## J_Doom (Apr 6, 2015)

tednugent said:


> the security hex key is a special size, most likely custom ordered/machined, which is not readily available, as much as you think.
> 
> And... my hatch opens just fine a bike loaded. And the guy says, you can't get to the hatch... that's because the bike is somewhat in the way if you try to reach in from the back of the car. Same thing applies with your precious rack that you think is the bees knees... nothing is stopping you from reaching into the hatch from the side of the car, in between the bike and the car.
> 
> A class III hitch is not readily available for every car. No one makes a Class III reciever for my 08 Passat. Just class I, unless I get a custom reciever made.


I know this thread is old, but who needs a class III [6,000 lb capacity] hitch for any kind of vehicle if all they're mounting is a bike rack!
Class I is all you need for a bike rack and a class I has been available since the model {Passat} was first made available by VW.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

J_Doom said:


> I know this thread is old, but who needs a class III [6,000 lb capacity] hitch for any kind of vehicle if all they're mounting is a bike rack!
> Class I is all you need for a bike rack and a class I has been available since the model {Passat} was first made available by VW.


Did you really just register a new account to ask a pointless question on a 16-month-old thread?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Love Commander said:


> Did you really just register a new account to ask a pointless question on a 16-month-old thread?


He probably created the account so he could look forward to snarky comments by forum regulars. Thanks for making him feel welcome...


The reason someone would look for a class III hitch is so they can get a 2" receiver. There are some class II hitches that are 2", but they are harder to find. I don't think I've ever seen a class I hitch with a 2" receiver. If you want to extend most bike racks to support 4+ bikes, you need a 2" hitch (or a cheesy adapter).


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

J_Doom said:


> I know this thread is old, but who needs a class III [6,000 lb capacity] hitch for any kind of vehicle if all they're mounting is a bike rack!
> Class I is all you need for a bike rack and a class I has been available since the model {Passat} was first made available by VW.


Cheers!
/checks calendar/ it's just about that time again to argue over which rack is best...deep into mid summer. So, nope, not too old at all.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

J_Doom said:


> I know this thread is old, but who needs a class III [6,000 lb capacity] hitch for any kind of vehicle if all they're mounting is a bike rack!
> Class I is all you need for a bike rack and a class I has been available since the model {Passat} was first made available by VW.


Snarky or not you are correct. All that is needed is a class 1 hitch to haul bikes, now if someone has the hankering to later want to haul a small trailer than fine get a class 3, but for just a bike or 2 or 3-class 1 is more than fine.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The issue is class 1 don't come with 2" receivers and very few class 2 do, either... I agree, class 3 isn't required... but it's convenient for compatibility with bigger racks.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

J_Doom said:


> I know this thread is old, but who needs a class III [6,000 lb capacity] hitch for any kind of vehicle if all they're mounting is a bike rack!
> Class I is all you need for a bike rack and a class I has been available since the model {Passat} was first made available by VW.


I have a Class I (1-1/4") hitch that I installed onto my 2007 Toyota Camry. It has no problem lugging around my 16 lb bike with the single 1 Up USA rack. However, adding a second 1 Up USA add-on rack and putting a 15 lb bike on it resulted in significant bouncing of the second rack. Watching my friends $6k bike sway up and down so much from my rear view mirror was nerve wrecking. I had to buy a Curt bike rack stabilizer strap to feel comfortable carrying two bikes. Having to tie it down takes some of the simplicity I wanted out of the 1 up USA rack. 

For that reason alone, I wish there were more 2" class II or III hitches available for passenger cars. The only passenger car hitch that I've ever found that meets that criteria was for a Subaru Legacy. 

Anybody know of any other passenger cars that meet that criteria? It may play into my next car decision! Not looking for crossover, SUV, Wagon suggestions, just sedans.


----------



## BigTex91 (Nov 5, 2013)

Step 1: Go find someone that installs custom hitches. There's one in your town that will install whatever kind of hitch you want on whatever vehicle (if it can be done - C7 Corvettes need not apply) for probably less than it would cost to buy one ready-made for your car. Step 2: Insert the bike rack of your choice (although it really should be a 1up).

Too difficult? Buy one of these: Hitch Adapter - 2" Adapter for 1-1/4" Hitches


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, I suppose a custom hitch may be possible. Though, I would see the limiting factor being the car and the ability to securely mount a strong and stable hitch. The off the shelf hitch I have and the way it currently mounts to my Toyota Camry is not all that secure. The outer ends are attached to the frame and the two center supports are mounted to the flimsy sheet metal spare tire well. It doesn't provide the best resistance to counteract any cantilevered weight. So the question becomes, which cars are known to have a design that will accommodate a Class III 2" hitch. Again, so far, I only know for sure that the Subaru Legacy can. 

For 2 bikes, the 1-1/4" to 2" adapter would do no good. It isn't the bike rack that is the problem, its the ruggedness of the hitch.

This is the hitch I currently have. Hidden Hitch Trailer Hitch for Toyota Camry 2007 - 90152








Here is the more ruggedly designed Class III 2" Subaru Legacy Hitch. All mounted to the frame.
Trailer Hitch for 2015 Subaru Legacy - Hidden Hitch 87568


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

VKW said:


> I have a Class I (1-1/4") hitch that I installed onto my 2007 Toyota Camry. It has no problem lugging around my 16 lb bike with the single 1 Up USA rack. However, adding a second 1 Up USA add-on rack and putting a 15 lb bike on it resulted in significant bouncing of the second rack. Watching my friends $6k bike sway up and down so much from my rear view mirror was nerve wrecking. I had to buy a Curt bike rack stabilizer strap to feel comfortable carrying two bikes. Having to tie it down takes some of the simplicity I wanted out of the 1 up USA rack.
> 
> For that reason alone, I wish there were more 2" class II or III hitches available for passenger cars. The only passenger car hitch that I've ever found that meets that criteria was for a Subaru Legacy.
> 
> Anybody know of any other passenger cars that meet that criteria? It may play into my next car decision! Not looking for crossover, SUV, Wagon suggestions, just sedans.


The problem with the bouncing had nothing to do with the hitch, go outside right now and stand on the hitch and jump up and down, that hitch will not move, the shocks on your car move, the bouncing was more due to the rack itself, combine that with the natural motion of the rear suspension and it amplifies the effect a bit more, but the real problem is the carrier.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Froze, that's probably true.

Does anybody else have the bouncing issue with a 1-1/4" hitch receiver and the 1-1/4" 1-Up USA rack with a second add-on attached? (My configuration)

For those of you that have a 2" hitch receiver but with the 1-1/4" rack with a 2" angle bracket adapter and second add-on, do you have a bouncing issue?

What about the 2" double rack adapted down to a 1-1/4" reciever?

I'm wondering if the 1-1/4" 1-Up USA rack is just no good for two bikes regardless of your hitch. Or if the 2" angle bracket adapter helps beef it up a bit when inserted into a 2" receiver. Otherwise, I may have to sell the racks when the time comes and get the heavier duty 2" rack.


----------



## J_Doom (Apr 6, 2015)

Love Commander said:


> Did you really just register a new account to ask a pointless question on a 16-month-old thread?


Quite frankly for one it is none of your damn business why I joined and secondly you arse, I made a statement, I didn't ask a question!

You are apparently one of those little trolls who runs from thread to thread replying to posts to get you post count up there with the big boys. 


If you spent half your energy in posting something useful and making a new member feel welcome instead of talking though your arse to try and humiliate, maybe this site to me would be a place I would care to stay.


Now if this post gets deleted or gets me banned then so be it. But sometimes things need to be said because members like you [LC] run off good members who can bring a lot to this community.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

VKW said:


> Froze, that's probably true.
> 
> Does anybody else have the bouncing issue with a 1-1/4" hitch receiver and the 1-1/4" 1-Up USA rack with a second add-on attached? (My configuration)
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're looking for a new carrier or not. On my car I have 1 1/4 inch receiver which I believe makes it a class 1 and 2 capable. My BoneLocker fits a 2" receiver so I have a reducer that allows my 2" Bonelocker to work in my 1 1/4 receiver or I can use it on the truck that has the 2" receiver. You can also get a BoneLocker that is made for a 1 1/4 receiver if you don't own a truck and have no need to use a receiver rated class 3 and 4.

The BoneLocker is very stout, they now offer two types a standard and a beefier one, originally all they had was the beefy one, I would get the beefy one so there would be no questions about it's stoutness. See this for more info: Bonelocker: Premium Hitch Mounted Bike Carrier for your Truck, SUV, or Car Made in the USA


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

VKW said:


> Froze, that's probably true.
> 
> Does anybody else have the bouncing issue with a 1-1/4" hitch receiver and the 1-1/4" 1-Up USA rack with a second add-on attached? (My configuration)
> 
> ...


There's is going to be inherent bounce, made worse by the add-on rack, with the increased torque.

I never saw it as an issue... especially compared to my old Yakima Holdup.


----------

